# White or Black Crappie Species



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Am intersted to know how specific the species differentiation is. Reading indicates that the number of dorsal spines is the primary indicator. 6 or less is white, 7 or more is black. What can you add to that to clear up the issue ??


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

You can also usually go by the pattern of the specks on their sides. If the specks are lined up vertically, it is a white crappie. If they are scattered on the side of the fish randomly in no specific pattern, it is a black. This is a general rule...it's not set in stone. I think going by the number of dorsal fins is more concrete.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

If they're pale then their whites and if they have freckles them they're black . What makes the diff? They all eat the same


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I can vouch for that too, pigsticker - taste is no way tell !  
Am trying to keep track of differences in habits between the two. But you're right - it doesn't matter as long as I am hunting and catching them !


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I never knew that black croppies had 7 or more fins.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its actually the number of spines(spikelike) that are in the dorsal fin in the middle top of their back that are being counted, not the number of fins they have.


----------

